# Shocked at prices



## dmac601 (22 d ago)

I was into n scale back in the early 90's and thinking about getting back into it. Back then cars were around $5 Switches were $7, buildings around $5 that is on the high end. 
My question is, when did these prices explode? I mean, I can expect prices to be higher but $35 for a train car, switches $50.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

welcome to inflation .....lol


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I thought prices were high back then. Now I have more money and I still think prices are high.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

dmac601 said:


> I was into n scale back in the early 90's and thinking about getting back into it. Back then cars were around $5 Switches were $7, buildings around $5 that is on the high end.
> My question is, when did these prices explode? I mean, I can expect prices to be higher but $35 for a train car, switches $50.



You'd fall out of your chair if you knew what European equipment costs.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's an inflation going on here.

But, you can save yourself a lot of
money by shopping the used market.
There are values in our For Sale or
Trade Forum and at some Hobby Shops.
You'll find cars, even with knuckle
couplers, for as little as 5.00...similar
savings on track, turnouts and
power systems. Try to get to a train
show...that's where the big bargains
can be found. But keep a watch on
Craigslist "toys and games' or 'Collectibles'.
There are often big estate sales with
well maintained model gear available.
But be very careful when buying locos.
Most are good runners but there are
loses on sale out there.

Don


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

dmac601 said:


> I was into n scale back in the early 90's and thinking about getting back into it. Back then cars were around $5 Switches were $7, buildings around $5 that is on the high end.
> My question is, when did these prices explode? I mean, I can expect prices to be higher but $35 for a train car, switches $50.


Well, if you don't pay attention to something for thirty years, a lot can happen in that amount of time. Fact is, the prices didn't really explode, they've simply been creeping up year after year. Some years a little more than others, but always on the upward slope. If you've been out of the loop for 30 years, it just seems to you that prices have exploded. 

Some manufacturers went out of business, some were absorbed by others, and some new ones started up since then. Another thing that slowly drove prices higher was the quality of details that N-scale has acquired in that time. Today's N-scale cars and locos can be more detailed than the average HO stuff generally was in the 90's. More types of locos and cars available. Better running loco mechanisms. More road names, road numbers and paint schemes available. Far better control systems available. Today's N-scale is leaps and bounds ahead of what was available thirty years ago.

Buying used is a good way to save money, BUT be very careful when buying used locomotives. Virtually everybody that brings me a loco for repair work got it at a very good price from of Flea-bay, Craigslist, a local train show, a model train auction, etc. etc. Half the time when I'm done fixin' 'em, they may as well just bought a new one from a reputable dealer.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think you should buy used unless you know what looking at. I have seen sets where the most desirable items were swapped out, locos with an older mechanism in a newer shell and passenger cars with the wrong (and inferior) interiors. There are also the junker locos on their last few loops. You need to know what to avoid.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, there’s a reason that the owners are selling them….


----------



## PRRrailfan9708 (Mar 6, 2019)

Looking back in old catalogues of mine at 2010-2012 the prices seemed reasonable but after that (probably 2015-2016) the prices increased a lot. I've managed to save a lot though by buying from websites like _modeltrainstuff_ and _trainworld_. Also, buying used can occasionally score you some good deals.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I can't buy much new anymore unless it is a good sale deal, cars around $20 or less, Locomotives around $200 for DCC and sound. DC must be DCC ready and then only I will pay less than $100.
We have a monthly train show flea market about 30 minutes south of me, once a month where I can find deals on old stock or used stuff on the cheap. A local hobby store also buys out whole collections from siblings who liquidate inheritances. They sell these things at a very reduced price.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

You can get some good used stuff. You ought to be selective. Example: Kato locos 2002 and later are generally DCC-ready. Kato EMD E8/9 and Alco PA models are DCC ready, but refer to spookshow.net for info before buying stuff. I've been doing this off and on since 1980, and over time you get a feel for it. I would recommend take your time. Most of us have likely had lemons. Most of my stuff is kato, and some of the older Kato are noisy and some have burned out on me. I had a Minitrix F7 that literally burned.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll be selling a ton of like new N Scale in the next few weeks. Went back to O scale. One way to beat the prices.

And welcome to one more reason for the decline of the hobby. Very few family friendly items. Most things are geared to the rivet counters. Hence increased detail and cost.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You beat the prices going back to O scale?

I find O scale is the most expensive scale of them all….


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> You beat the prices going back to O scale?
> 
> I find O scale is the most expensive scale of them all….


Have you looked into G scale? !!!


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> Have you looked into G scale? !!!


Takes too much room and doesn't have all the operating accessories my friends and their kids love at Christmas.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Takes too much room and doesn't have all the operating accessories my friends and their kids love at Christmas.


Sorry, I was responding to Old Hobo's post about O scale being the most expensive.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry, I should have been clearer….I was talking about my opinion about the 3 most popular scales….

There, that’s clearer now…. 🎄


----------



## N/360 (7 mo ago)

I only have used stuff and stay away from DCC. Helps with the bnk account.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Quietman said:


> I'll be selling a ton of like new N Scale in the next few weeks. Went back to O scale. One way to beat the prices.
> 
> And welcome to one more reason for the decline of the hobby. Very few family friendly items. Most things are geared to the rivet counters. Hence increased detail and cost.


That's why it's called 'model railroading' and not toy railroading. We want that detail. If we didn't we'd all be running postwar Lionel.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> That's why it's called 'model railroading' and not toy railroading. We want that detail. If we didn't we'd all be running postwar Lionel.


And that's the attitude that part is the issue. I have no problem with the highly detailed models, It's the abandoning of affordable stuff fir the younger crowd that's causing the problem. And the serious "modelers" seem to be so focused on what they want, they aren't grasping the problem. I had N scale in my 20's because there were lower priced items I could afford at that age. Later on, when I made more, I graduated to the higher end models. 

As for O gauge. At least Lionel still has both ends. If you think it's all "toys", take a look at the Vision Line locos, the MTH Premiere. Where they are screwing up is they think customer service and QC are an inconvenience. This discourages new users too.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

While I agree, high prices are getting a bit out of hand, as part of the “next generation” I don’t really believe that’s what’s driving people away. Take for example when you walk into a hobby shop that doesn’t sell used trains, just new stuff, look at the crowd there, it’s mostly older people, 50’s and above, but when you go into a shop that focuses more on used items than new look around, the crowd is generally younger, at least in my experience. The people in the hobby shop that sells new items will think that the hobby is dying cause there’s no young crowd, but if they walk into the store that focuses on used items, they’ll see quite the opposite. Another example is train shows, young and old mixed together, usually about 50/50 or 40/60, this is just in my opinion and with my past experiences, so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

My take is that ballooning cost is a concern to all age groups for budget reasons. Everyone is on a budget, for different reasons. Whether that is minimum wage, or a pension, the cost of groceries is going up no matter what age you are. Healthcare, vehicle costs, it all just goes up. Suffice to say, there is a reason nobody wishes to pay MSRP and instead seek out deals online. Age & income don’t really matter. Getting the best deal you can is pretty much a universal desire.

On the model production side: I too have no problem with companies offering highly detailed costly models. But the seeming total abandonment of inexpensive “entry level” product is IMO a bad direction. For example, I remember when Athearn Blue Box kits were about $4. Now the same car is assembled by somebody, metal wheels added, and knuckle couplers, sold for $25. And that’s fine too, if they want to do that. But why not sell the original kit form for $12??? It’s less payroll for them, and less material cost making us buy the metal wheels… It just doesn’t make sense to me discontinuing that. 
For comparison; imagine if walthers structures became available only in built-up form. All painted, all detailed the same, all the signs factory applied. That’d be terrible!

Locomotives and cabooses I will spend on. For a couple reasons. Rolling stock I prefer quantity over quality. Molded on grabs are fine on them. My philosophy is that trains are like actors or movies. You remember the beginning, and the ending, but the middle is fuzzy with some standout moments, like the Death Star swing across scene. 
Rolling stock; I’d rather buy 5 Athearn blue box hi cubes than 1 Tangent hi-cube.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Felt the same way when I went to purchase 2 steaks last week!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

dmac601 said:


> I was into n scale back in the early 90's and thinking about getting back into it. Back then cars were around $5 Switches were $7, buildings around $5 that is on the high end.
> My question is, when did these prices explode? I mean, I can expect prices to be higher but $35 for a train car, switches $50.


Something to consider is that you are getting much better products now compared to the 90s, especially with locomotives and rolling stock. That’s surely worth something. 
There’s not much in the consumer world that hasn’t gone up drastically in price in thirty years.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Quietman said:


> And that's the attitude that part is the issue. I have no problem with the highly detailed models, It's the abandoning of affordable stuff fir the younger crowd that's causing the problem. And the serious "modelers" seem to be so focused on what they want, they aren't grasping the problem. I had N scale in my 20's because there were lower priced items I could afford at that age. Later on, when I made more, I graduated to the higher end models.


I just wanted to point out that there is a lot of inexpensive train stuff around. Bachmann makes a lot of low priced train starter sets in both N and HO gauges. I am not sure if that helps or hurts the hobby though.These trains are not as detailed as the model railroaders want and are generally regarded more as toys than hobby trains. The question with them is if a lower priced (read that as also lower quality) train helps get someone started or if it convinces them trains are not a viable hobby to get into.

I think that you need a good dependable train that is capable of lasting and allowing for growth to get people interested in the hobby. When they buy a train that stops working after a few weeks or months, it deters people from staying in the hobby. And unfortunately, getting better quality costs money.

If you look at other threads in the forums, you will find that members have given people a lot of advice on how to get started in an affordable fashion. Things like layaway, buying individual pieces instead of sets, buying used equipment, and saving while they read about the hobby and design their layout. I would hope that most local hobby shops also offer honest advice along similar lines (I got lucky and my LHS was very helpful answering questions during several visits when I got started - it paid off in the long run for them also as I have stayed a customer there).


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The last couple of Kato passenger locos were around $80 and $90 (E8 and SDP40F) new including tax and shipping. I sold a low use Kato Alco PA-1 for $55. Prices aren't completely out of contrrol. You can find some items that are high priced due to low availability and demand, or just greed. Of course there are used Life-Like selling at or above Kato prices for the same model such as E8s, PAs, etc. Those Life-Like E8s are good for slow runnning (DC). You might consider positioning yourself for an eventual jump to DCC by acquiring a few DCC-ready locos and lighting passenger cars with LEDs. Amuse yourself with end of train lights too.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

I think @Old_Hobo summed it up on another thread were he indicated the decline/death of many hobby shops was caused by hobbyists flocking to ebay to save a few bucks on whatever.
And I was as guilty/guiltier of that as anybody.
So now 10-15-20 years later ebay, for the most part, is no bargain anymore and shipping charges are/can be astronomical in some cases. The add duties depending where you live.
And now the remaining hobby shops have to charge list to survive.
Then again its the way of the world, go try and find a brand new car now for 15 grand.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, eBay started like they did the drug trade…give them what they want for next to nothing….and when they’re hooked, they’ll pay anything you set the price at….

The same will happen to electricity…sure it’s cheaper than fossil fuels right now, but when everybody is on it, just watch the price sky-rocket….

The joys of human greed….the real crisis….


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yep, eBay started like they did the drug trade…give them what they want for next to nothing….and when they’re hooked, they’ll pay anything you set the price at….
> 
> The same will happen to electricity…sure it’s cheaper than fossil fuels right now, but when everybody is on it, just watch the price sky-rocket….
> 
> The joys of human greed….the real crisis….


Like cell phones?


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Don't mention cell phones....my iPhone croaked and I gotta Samsung Android....which I'd like to take a hammer to....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yep, eBay started like they did the drug trade…give them what they want for next to nothing….and when they’re hooked, they’ll pay anything you set the price at….
> 
> The same will happen to electricity…sure it’s cheaper than fossil fuels right now, but when everybody is on it, just watch the price sky-rocket….
> 
> The joys of human greed….the real crisis….


Greed & Stupidity.


----------



## chrishfenn (2 mo ago)

dmac601 said:


> I was into n scale back in the early 90's and thinking about getting back into it. Back then cars were around $5 Switches were $7, buildings around $5 that is on the high end.
> My question is, when did these prices explode? I mean, I can expect prices to be higher but $35 for a train car, switches $50.


Short answer, yes. Everything is costing more. I too am just getting back into the hobby (HO) after more than a25year absence. I have two "N" scale cars if you would be interested. Northern Pacific, new.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

There's lots of comments and opinions here. That's what makes this forum a great resource!
I myself just rejoined the hobby this past year after a 30+ year hiatus. I dug out the remnants of my old N scale layout from the 80's and off I went into the brave new world of sticker shock! Lots of rolling stock that was once between $5-$10 new is now retailing north of 30 bucks!
It can still work out though

First, if you can, find a hobby shop that sells used N scale stuff at fair prices.
2nd, you can actually find great deals on good freight cars and locos on e Bay. Just be careful and take your time. Only buy from sellers with a 99% or higher rating and compare prices.
There are also great sites online like trainz that sell both new and used stuff. (They also sell on eBay) 
I've bought a total of 7 locomotives (4 of which were new) and only one has crapped out. It was ironically from the 80's (the first Kato released in the U.S. not built for atlas, a GP39-2). All the rest I bought are also katos, except for one Bachman that's still doing very well in spite of the fact that it's over 20 years old itself.
And I haven't ended up paying more than 20-some bucks for any rolling stock (including new ones in the case). Usually $6-15 for used. I've doubled the size of my collection and only ended up with around 3 that I had to 'fix'.

So I think, to me and most of the folks on here, it's a very rewarding hobby. One that's worth a little work and monetary sacrifice.
I'm glad I'm back and I think you will be too.

Last but not least, definitely use this forum. Ask questions, get advice and please share your progress!


----------



## mrmustang1933 (Mar 30, 2015)

dmac601 said:


> I was into n scale back in the early 90's and thinking about getting back into it. Back then cars were around $5 Switches were $7, buildings around $5 that is on the high end.
> My question is, when did these prices explode? I mean, I can expect prices to be higher but $35 for a train car, switches $50.


What used to be $100 is now $150 plus... I have read that one reason driving the higher prices is... There are tariffs on all the stuff coming from China...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, we’ll show those Chinese by putting tariffs on them….who did you think was going to pay those tariffs? 

The key word there was “think”….


----------



## mrmustang1933 (Mar 30, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yeah, we’ll show those Chinese by putting tariffs on them….who did you think was going to pay those tariffs?
> 
> The key word there was “think”….


And they blame it on inflation... Purpose-built man-made inflation...


----------

